# HAVANESE HEALTH SURVEY please participate



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I wanted to post this here. I am not too familiar with this...maybe someone here can shed some light, but it was posted on another board from a credible source. The questionaire is simple and a health survey on our breed can only help. And I feel anything Dr. Dodds is involved with is a worthy cause.



> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting this initial questionnaire out to everyone. It is ready to work on line, but I have had one heck of a crazy two weeks and haven't had a free moment to gather my thoughts and get this out to you. We are going to start gathering information from as many of the Havanese Community members as possible. This initial questionnaire is not the Health Survey. I want to repeat that: THIS INITIAL QUESTIONNAIRE IS NOT THE HEALTH SURVEY! What I am attaching as a link to Monkey Survey is a PRELIMINARY QUESTIONNAIRE. It may look like a Health Survey, but it is a survey meant to gather information in order to prepare the Havanese Health Survey for 2011. We would like as much input as possible from everyone. There are some questions that will have to be answered before the next question appears. Please answer the questions as honestly and as thoroughly as possible. Also, please cross post this to any site you think would reach a Havanese owner or breeder.
> 
> ...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I did it! I am a freak, I LOVE questionaires!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I did not understand the basis for the rankings page. There should be an explanation of what the authors are looking for.

Are we supposed to answer about our own dogs physical and social history, or is it our opinion of how research dollars should be spent for each of the issues?

Unfortunately, there isn't a comment section at the end, or I would have posed the question there instead of having to guess and possibly anwering the questions incorrectly.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I assumed the survey to be answered on the basis of your dog and its health and wellness issues to determine what areas of concern to be addressed by the study. Anyway, that is how I answered the questions. Ruth Ann


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I answered in terms of what I felt were the most important issues for the breed as a whole.


----------

